# Mk2 Forum



## TT Law

What a pile of fucking piss poor crap.

I have been an active member of this forum for a long time and I have never wanted to participate as little as I do on the Mk2 forum.

I enjoy reading and contributing to the forums but that place is on another planet. I know its a sweeping generalization but some individuals on their need to get from up their own arseholes.

Nearly every thread turns into a negative attack on someones pride and joy.

If it continues I doubt the forum will grow at the rate it should with the new Mk2 as peoples first views are of in fighting and negativity.

As you can tell I'm a little pissed off!

Steve


----------



## kmpowell

Steve,

I *totally* agree with you, and this is the main reason why I quit as a moderator. Personally I think the situation is down to one person and has gradually got worse and worse over the time the person has been here. In the whole 6 and a half years life of this forum (which I have contributed and been a member of) we have seen many characters and different personalities, but I never come across one person who has caused as much trouble as this (not even me!). This person makes Vlastan (in his hey-day) look like a saint! Obviously I can't name names, but let me give you some stats from when I was a moderator:

*1.* During this persons time here, we have lost (as in quit) 9 regular full-time TTF members due to this persons attitude and posts.
*2.* During this persons time here we have had a further 5 people PM to say they will leave the TTF completely unless something is done about this person.
*3.* During this persons time here I personally had 5 PM's from newbies saying they do not like the attitude that this person brings to the MK2 section, and it has put them off posting or wanting to say hello.
*4.* During my time as a mod I had a total of 52 complaints about this person via IM.

Yes some of the MK1 owners do not help the situation, and there is ribbing between MK1 and MK2, but on the whole it's just banter. There was always going to be tension when the MK2 was released, but never to this extent! In my opinion there is one person and one person alone who has caused the problems. Unfortunately the mods on here are too spineless to do anything about it, and are too busy fucking around debating about pointless things, and not actually taking action or making final decisions!

It saddens me that it's got like this, and as you say Steve, I only see it going one way.

Something needs to be done.


----------



## Rebel

Steve at least we all got the same passion over there....The TT - MK2

And i can understand, that now you sold your's and turned it in for a A3, you don't like it over there.
But we all share the pictures and the story's over there, and we do help each other with problem's and advice.

And there is the MK2 forum for.

And indeed sometimes we make somes jokes, and not everybody likes them, but maybe other people don't like the jokes you tell?
A forum is a place to discus and to share the same passion.
And your passion has change from the TT-MK2 to the A3.
I think if you join a Audi A3 forum also, you will feel the same passion like we do.

And you don't have to look over there? Just like i don;t have to look on the MK1 forum, because i find it boring. Not because the people are boring, but because in don't feel the same passion like they have.
Times change, and my MK1 is gone...


----------



## Rebel

Most of the "fights' are only when MK1 driver's come over and make trouble. I can't understand why they do that, are they jealous or something? If you don't like the MK2 than don't visit the forum?


----------



## TT Law

Rebel,

I am afraid you have picked the wrong person to lecture about passion for the Mk2.

I currently fulfill the role of Events Sec for the TTOC. A role that takes a great deal of my time on a voluntary basis. I have owned in total 7 TT's one of which was a Mk2. I may make comment but certainly could never be accused of not having a passion for the car in Mk1 or Mk2 guise or any other Audi for that matter.

What you fail to realise is that the TTF has always been a community. Whether you own a Mk1, A4 or any other brand for that matter. What YOU have managed to bring to the community is devision and negativity. You must realise that the comments you make are likely to offend or annoy people.

Just for one second put yourself in someones shoes who is asking a question on the Mk2 forum for the first time and they get your purile negative comments. Are they likely to come back and contribute to the forum? I think not.

You had a Mk1 which you obviously liked but it seems every time that a Mk1 owner dares to post anything on the Mk2 forum you act as the taste police and try to shoot any comments down in flames.

I really hope you take some time to think about what has been posted by people on your behaviour. It seems a shame to allow you to spoil a good site & community for what seems like your own entertainment.

Steve


----------



## AidenL

Why don't the Mods get stuck in and issue a warning, before a ban is issued if the behaviour continues?

Im a relative newbie, and yeah, I'd have to agree that this place is a bit intimidating - its hard to seperate banter from genuine insults in all fairness at times.

You do need thick skin to hang around here . 

I'm a Mod on another large car forum, and personally, I would have been engaging with this situation long ago, for the good of the forum, and the general members.

I'm still not actually sure who is being referred to here though :?


----------



## scott28tt

AidenL said:


> I'm still not actually sure who is being referred to here though :?


Always look for locked threads when something rebellious is kicking off :roll: :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=82049


----------



## digimeisTTer

Well i can't work out who it is :lol:

thinking about it there's one more  but i can't say cos i don't own a TT anymore :roll:

as an aside, Kev if i ask nicely can you do me a nice siggy if i send you a decent pic


----------



## AidenL

scott28tt said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not actually sure who is being referred to here though :?
> 
> 
> 
> Always look for locked threads when something rebellious is kicking off :roll: :wink:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=82049
Click to expand...

I missed that thread....... 

I think I was lucky actually


----------



## saint

> This person makes Vlastan (in his hey-day) look like a saint!


Now now!!

Has this problem been accentuated due to the creation of the MKII forum - in hindsight should this forum even exist?


----------



## KevtoTTy

saint said:


> This person makes Vlastan (in his hey-day) look like a saint!
> 
> 
> 
> Now now!!
> 
> Has this problem been accentuated due to the creation of the MKII forum - in hindsight should this forum even exist?
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly - is there the need for this blatant segregation anymore!!!


----------



## digimeisTTer

Psuedo elitism methinks - someone even slated me for not being able to afford a new TT :roll:

so what if i couldn't :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'd rather just have the one forum


----------



## Private Prozac

scott28tt said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not actually sure who is being referred to here though :?
> 
> 
> 
> Always look for locked threads when something rebellious is kicking off :roll: :wink:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=82049
Click to expand...

More confused now.

It is Rebel, Leg, Colonel Slanders the Military Chief of all things US Speedracer or Bryn, (just kidding Bryn :wink: ).


----------



## Leg

TT2BMW said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not actually sure who is being referred to here though :?
> 
> 
> 
> Always look for locked threads when something rebellious is kicking off :roll: :wink:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=82049
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More confused now.
> 
> It is Rebel, Leg, Colonel Slanders the Military Chief of all things US Speedracer or Bryn, (just kidding Bryn :wink: ).
Click to expand...

Dont drag me into it, I only argue the toss with Rebel and his hangers on and only then because he p1sses so many people off so deserves some of his own medicine. I dont even have to start it, all I have to do is post anything at all in the mk2 forum and he usually pops up with something to say, I'm pretty sure he will pop up here any second now I've posted.

I dont cause trouble left, right and centre, mines concentrated on him. When I'm being an arsehole, I like to be specific in whom its aimed at. :lol:

You have to bear in mind, I havent posted hardly since before Christmas and I havent had any banter with Rebel from December until this week. He still manages to p1ss people off in my absence, he doesnt need my help, he extremely good at it on his own.

No doubt he will say I made Steve and Kev post their posts in here, Im the power behind all his bad press dont ya know! :roll:

Funny thing is, I reckon if we met in real life, I still wouldnt like him :wink:

Anyway, more importantly, I'm buggered if I can get past the bit in the theatre hacking the PC in Rainbow Six Vegas, beyond me. :evil:


----------



## robertlee

Guys,

I'm a newbie. I visit the MkII forum mainly as that's what I'm interested in. It's quite intimidating at times, but I enjoy the banter.

I've noticed a couple of things lately.

We all post our thoughts and opinions, although some are more controversial than others. That is what makes the forum interesting. We read/listen, but we don't have to agree. What distinguishes ourselves from each other is our reaction.

There are some members who seem to be quite offended by controversial comments. I haven't read anything that appeared to me to be intentionally offensive, especially from Rebel. The unfortunate thing is that rather than react in the same manner as the original post, some (typically long-standing and established) members react with personal attacks and abuse. I wonder how many "lurkers" are put off from contributing because of this?

Forum moderation is a thankless task. I don't blame kmpowell for resigning. However, I do think that if a moderator is going to openly post criticism of one individual (Rebel), then they should balance this with suitable comments directed at those members that personally attack him. Otherwise you appear biased, and that undermines your position.

It has been said in another post today that it's very likely we would all get along great if we were at a real world meet, since we do all actually have a common interest. So, FFS, let's chill and have a group hug [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

Sspeedracer and leg have to hold theirs hands up too. They seemed to be involved in some way with virtually every locked thread. Dare i say they even target this someone.

I think, if people do less attacking of others it will be better all round.


----------



## episteme

Can't see what all the fuss is about, really; I mean honestly, as long as there's been forums (or BBS as they were called back in the day!) there have been trolls - Forums without at least some trolling are incredibly dull. Of course, trolling some poor bastard in his totally legitimate thread asking for help is a bit out of order, but otherwise it's all very amusing.

Rebel is a fine example and provided me a few lulz earlier...I mean give the guy credit he managed to ignite a fairly dull thread by arguing on the legality and ethics of privacy glass :lol:


----------



## Rebel

Steve, i'm a member from this forum for a long time.
I did my contribution with pic's from my first car on the Nurburgring.
Because not everybody wants only threads abouth polishing and other bling-bling stuff.

Last year i was together with Toshiba , iceman, Tony TT, Wallsendmag etc and some others MK2 drivers one of the first who did their contribution to the MK2 forum.
I shared the first pic's from the interior and xterior with some other member's so the new members could ask questions.

I shared the info abouth options, and my experience till so far.
And i took my MK2 to the track, which i surely will do several times this year, and share again all the pic's and story's for those who like them to hear. Because not everyone likes too see again and again polished car's over and over, but also want too see and hear MK2's on the track.
And those who don't like those pic's can skip those thread's
I even meet some MK2 members this year at the nurburgring.

But you only see the comment's that you don't like.
Why? Because several MK2 driver's found your post abouth changing your car, because the A3 is much better, not that lovely.
Sureley you can understand that, on a forum with real MK2 lover's.

And last but not least, the MK2 forum has many vieuws during each day. And they frow and grow.

My english is not that good, so my words are sometimes a bit too direct in your opinion. Just you give it a try to talk German, or Dutch to me in the way i talk english too you.
And last but not least, i never insult people, in the way some people have insulting me.
I am a member of several car-forum's and i must say, that some guy's over here give the UK people a realy bad name. It looks like they alway's have to say "twat" or "tit" or "fuck off" 
Over here in the netherlands the people who drive Audi never who call somebody like that. But i learned that in the UK this is proberly different maybe?

But i learn to accept that behaviour.

Iceman, who is also Dutch, and is one of the guy's who earn's most of the credits, for the MK2 forum, specialy in the beginning, had the same problems. But he is as clever that he won't give any comment to those who insult him. That's Iceman. I'm Rob, and if someone insult me with words which he wouldn't dare to say me right into my face, i give him my answere back, but not with the ugly and nasty words he used.

Toshiba has had the same problem in the past.
Because he has his own opnion, and he don't follow every other members his opinion, he is also insult several times.

And last but not least, i don't understand why alway's the same people who drive a MK1, and who said several times, they don't like the MK2, or they don't like the engines or the wheels, or whatever, still visit every day the MK2 forum? It's like me visiting a Seat-forum every day, and go over there and say my TT is much better. I can't understand those people?
Are they bored? Do they have too much time left? Or do they like it to create chaos on the MK2 forum?

There isn't any MK2 driver who would go back to his MK1. So what proof do you need? There aren't any MK2 driver's who come over to the MK1 forum to say there car is much better. You know why? Maybe they have respect for the people who love their MK1.
Or maybe everything is already said abouth the MK2 versus the MK1, in every carmagazine and every tv-programm.

Rob


----------



## Leg

Toshiba said:


> Sspeedracer and leg have to hold theirs hands up too. They seemed to be involved in some way with virtually every locked thread. Dare i say they even target this someone.
> 
> I think, if people do less attacking of others it will be better all round.


*I havent posted hardly at all for 2 months * as I have been busy and he still manages to hack people off. He doesnt need me.

That wheels thread is as clear as a bell if anyone cares to take the time to read it. It was wheels, wheels, wheels until Rebel decided to start throwing accusations with no foundation around, making snide comments and slagging people off. I expressed a couple of opinions on wheels and before I know it he's accusing me of allsorts, quite funny really.

Read it, properly and then tell us who kicked off cos Ill tell u what, it wasnt me, I just responded when Rebel decided to go off topic apart from discussing wheels with him and everyone else.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 49&start=0

Its a shame, I genuinely prefer to just enjoy the forum and did for months last year but if anyone thinks Im gonna roll over when someone bad mouths me, here or in real life, I'm afraid you couldnt be more wrong.


----------



## episteme

Lest not forget, after all:


----------



## robertlee

Leg, mate, I thought that your first post in the "wheels" thread was funny. And I also thought that Rebel's first post was funny. The reactions of yours and others after that gave the impression that you just don't like anything Rebel says, regardless. Don't take Rebel's bait so easily 

You requested that we should read the thread from the beginning. I have, and I think other impartial observers may disagree with you. Please don't take my comments personally, I don't mean any offence, really. Just wish we could all calm down and have a laugh.

PS. I think your wheels look shit hot, they look OEM to me, which I like.


----------



## Leg

robertlee said:


> Leg, mate, I thought that your first post in the "wheels" thread was funny. And I also thought that Rebel's first post was funny. The reactions of yours and others after that gave the impression that you just don't like anything Rebel says, regardless. Don't take Rebel's bait so easily
> 
> You requested that we should read the thread from the beginning. I have, and I think other impartial observers may disagree with you. Please don't take my comments personally, I don't mean any offence, really. Just wish we could all calm down and have a laugh.
> 
> PS. I think your wheels look shit hot, they look OEM to me, which I like.


I guess you are unaware of the allegations he makes in the post ''Posted: Sun Feb 25, 2007 8:38 pm'' which are repeated from ones made towards me in December which if you notice is the point when I actually start having a dig and go off topic. But you're entitled to an opinion and not evryone knows the history.

Rebel knows I enjoy our little discussions. Even accusations like that, which are a bit out of order, dont mean diddley squat. More worrying is the complaints Kev refers to from members that DONT enjoy a bit of banter. They just leave and thats neither good nor fair. I stick to rebel (and Bryn recently) as I know he (and I assume they) can take it.

Maybe those of us who are prepared to have these sort of 'discussions' should have specific tags 'Narky Gits Club' ;-) and keep our banter in the club :lol:

Anyway, im off to the dealer to get mine serviced and pick up an S3 courtesy car, sounds like more fun.


----------



## Private Prozac

Sorry Leg, I stand corrected. It's all Bryns fault! :lol:


----------



## QuackingPlums

With regard to the earlier post about whether we need the segregation of MK1/MK2 forums, I still believe it is useful. Especially if/when the MK2 starts exhibiting some similar faults/issues as the MK1, it will be useful to know that the solution I'm clicking on relates directly to my car rather than my previous one (and vice-versa for MK1 owners!)

Even if we consolidate the two forums now the same people will still be around causing friction. Whether deliberately or not this is likely to stay unless a moderator intervenes.

People need to accept that the TT has moved on, and that there are two totally different cars on the market today that share the same heritage. One will never be the other and there's no point embarking on a crusade to convert anybody from one camp to the other! We're all here for the same reason - that we all love our cars. Everybody should respect that. Go on, try it - it's not that hard, we're all adults.


----------



## W7 PMC

Yet again i've missed something interesting :?

Who are these naughty boys then?? Name & shame??

Not got time to trawl the MKII Forum for clues. 8)


----------



## Speed Racer

Toshiba said:


> Sspeedracer and leg have to hold theirs hands up too. They seemed to be involved in some way with virtually every locked thread. Dare i say they even target this someone.
> 
> I think, if people do less attacking of others it will be better all round.


I never initiate attacks...never have...never will. But why should I let anyone on here drag me (not my car) into things? I could give a shit what anyone thinks of my car, BBS, etc. I didn't buy it to please anyone on here. Yeah, I've thrown a few stones at Rebel, but he brings it out mainly with his off-topic ridicule and that he'll mix fact with Rebel logic and it turns to a real chocolate mess. I really don't have much of an issue with Rebel and Toshiba overall, other than they're frustrating sometimes as they can warp reality real quick and their _my way or the highway_ attitude at times.

Remember, Toshiba started all this shit (even though he's a bit better now). He was the first to throw stones at MkI owners right after he jumped ship. I found that lack of loyalty a bit disturbing. That event has escalated into what we have now, which is a pretty fucked up community forum.

Because many Mk2 owners know I don't much care for Audi's attempt to increase their cash flow at the expense of the TT's character and design concept, I'm immediately met with contempt even when trying to just add harmless/helpful opinion. Just because I'd never buy one doesn't mean I don't have information to pass on that may be useful to some in the community, but perhaps less welcome to those who have made their purchases and can't change now. I can only assume some Mk2 owners find it offensive that people, or me in particular, can have a differing opinion, or know as much or more on the subject matter.

Anyway, doubt anything will change. Hope the chickenshit personal attacks end (Byrn, TT2BMW, and the rat bastard from Atlanta come to mind). Too frustrating not to be able to reach through the internet and bash their monitors into their tiny craniums.

Cheers! Back to work now...


----------



## vagman

W7 PMC said:


> Yet again i've missed something interesting :?
> 
> Who are these naughty boys then?? Name & shame??
> 
> Not got time to trawl the MKII Forum for clues. 8)


Storm in a teacup. [smiley=smash.gif]

No worse than some of the rucks that used to erupt on the mkI forum.

Anyone who is not man enough to take a few internet right hooks should fuck off somewhere soft and fluffy where they can enjoy their group hugs.


----------



## Toshiba

Speedracer,

Yet again just another example of any and every opportunity to have a pop at the MKII or to use big swear words when its just not needed. " I don't much care for Audi's attempt to increase their cash flow at the expense of the TT's character and design concept". IMO it (the MKII) is better. MKII carries forward the main design elements of the first car while improving handling, performance, cabin, driveability and the technology underpinning the whole car. (just like the 911 has with every evolution for 40 years). Its about moving on, making a better product and selling more cars as that's what a business is all about. Name a single car that's not changed over 10 years and still sells well, and is regard as good. Wake up FFS. If you don't like the car so what, live with it, or buy something else.

I don't throw stones at the MKI. I do feel however, i can comment on a MKI as I've own a few in my time, so I know from experience what it is, and isn't like. You just appear to make blanket statements having never owned a MKII about how much better a modified MKI is.

Seems strange how lots of people seem to be a problem in your post - maybe its not them that has the problem?

Personally - I'm not going to respond, or interact any further after this post with anything you have to say and i think your attitude towards Rebel (I'm not saying i agree with anything he is saying or posts) is nothing short or deliberate targeting/bullying for the sake of it.


----------



## Philr

I am a relatively new member and think some of the comments posted are out of order â€" however you need to consider where these are really coming from. Ok not easy without names but:

If someone is having some friendly banter, or even a slightly pointed wind-up, then in some ways it just adds to the character of the forum.

As long as it does not get personnel or aggressive then there is little or no harm.

But some people seem to be just plain rude (guy from Essex for example) and I personally prefer a bit of banter to some of these rude or boring threads. Then you have the aggressive guy from Scotland, and not least the MK1 â€˜visitorsâ€™ who just seen to cause offence generally in the MKII forum (at least one of these is generally very aggressive in his posts). They do not seem to offer much help, advice or friendly banter in the MKII forum.

I would prefer the MK1 and II forums to be separate; they are quite different cars with many different issues.

'Calm down Dear, it's only a car forum' ...sorry make that a 'hairdressers' car forum!!


----------



## Private Prozac

Speed Racer said:


> Hope the chickenshit personal attacks end (Byrn, TT2BMW, and the rat bastard from Atlanta come to mind). Too frustrating not to be able to reach through the internet and bash their monitors into their tiny craniums.


I think you'll find that they are educated personal attacks and not chickenshit. Given some of the crap that cometh forth from your gob I'm surprised you don't have to use pampers wipes to keep it clean!

I've never slagged off your car nor had a pop at you personally. You however felt it necessary to post on a thread I'd started with 'personal attacks' and threats and expect me to take it. I don't going running to Mods as text is a very hard medium to distinguish between true words and banter, (although I suspect the latter was not applicable in your case).

So, get back in your fucking bunker and leave me out of your MkII bitch slapping will ya.


----------



## jdn

Why all the tip-toeing?

If Rebel has pissed so many people off why can't we be democratic about it and vote?

Perhaps a mod can set up a poll asking for other forum members opinion on whether Rebel is good or bad for the forum, majority vote wins.

Have the concerns and complaints all been forwarded to Jae?


----------



## Gizmo750

Sadly that is "mob rule" and not free speech which is the point of forums.

However, naming and shaming isnt an issue :lol:

Personally I think if he acts the cock then treat him like one - same goes for anyone else too!


----------



## Bryn

In my opinion thereâ€™s only one person responsible for all this aggro and itâ€™s not Rebel itâ€™s Speedracer.


----------



## Private Prozac

Nice of you to be man enough and hold your hands up Bryn! :wink:


----------



## Bryn

TT2BMW said:


> Nice of you to be man enough and hold your hands up Bryn! :wink:


I'm putting my 'hand' up, singular, not 'hands' - big difference Neal :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

I don't think there's a nasty bone in your body Bryn san.


----------



## Toshiba

Bryn said:


> In my opinion thereâ€™s only one person responsible for all this aggro and itâ€™s not Rebel itâ€™s Speedracer.


I second that.


----------



## loic

Gizmo750 said:


> ......I think if he acts the cock then treat him like one - same goes for anyone else too!


Couldn't agree more [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## saint

vagman said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again i've missed something interesting :?
> 
> Who are these naughty boys then?? Name & shame??
> 
> Not got time to trawl the MKII Forum for clues. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Storm in a teacup. [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> No worse than some of the rucks that used to erupt on the mkI forum.
> 
> Anyone who is not man enough to take a few internet right hooks should fuck off somewhere soft and fluffy where they can enjoy their group hugs.
Click to expand...

I thought that was the MKII forum - oh wait..... maybe THAT'S what the Powder Room was setup for.


----------



## TTonyTT

I don't know what's sadder really.

Is it:
(a) all the "it was him", "no it wasn't, it was you" ... "my mate's bigger than your mate" ... "let's call teacher" ... "I'm taking my ball home now" ... (etc, ad nauseum) comments on this and linked threads.

Or:
(b) the fact that I've just wasted 20 mins of my life reading it all.

:roll:

People, people, people. This is a forum for discussing a car - or 2. It can be a very informative, useful, and helpful (at least, I found it so) forum. So really, what's the point in letting it, or encouraging it to, degenerate into a pissing contest that will never - ever - be resolved?

We're humans, so we have opinions. Sometimes those opinions differ, and so we disagree. But we're (supposedly) educated, intelligent beings. That should mean that we can disagree without getting into personal insults and attacks.

If not, what has evolution been for?

We've not got long before (a) oil runs out, (b) sea levels rise 50m and we trade our TTs for an ark, (c) someone decides to have a go at Earth v2. So let's relax and enjoy?

Now, with my powers of diplomacy, mediation and common-sense suitably exercised, I'm off to the UN to kick the shit out of that bunch of BMW driving twats.


----------



## kmpowell

jdn said:


> Why all the tip-toeing?


... because the mods are too scared to act, or want to spend hours and hours debating everything and STILL not coming to any sort of fucking conclusion! When I raised this particular issue in the mods room a few months back, I didn't get one single fucking reply, not one! However as soon as that chav bird got all stroppy about people taking the piss out of her car that she had ruined, they were all over it like a rash, yet still no opinion was formed even in that case!



Bryn said:


> In my opinion thereâ€™s only one person responsible for all this aggro and itâ€™s not Rebel itâ€™s Speedracer.


Bryn, I'm afraid you are wrong - have a look at the historical arguments of the MK2 TT forum - have a look at what threads were locked, who contributed to them, and why they were locked. Also have a look at the threads that have had controversy. This all started long before speedracer joined in. The aggravation and bad feeling is down to one person and one person only.


----------



## jam225

kmpowell said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the tip-toeing?
> 
> 
> 
> ... because the mods are too scared, or want to spend hours and hours debating everything and STILL not coming to any sort of fucking conclusion! When I raised this particular issue in the mods room a few months back, I didn't get one single fucking reply, not one! However as soon as that chav bird got all stroppy about people taking the piss out of her car, they were all over it like a rash, yet still no opinion was formed even in that case!
> 
> 
> 
> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion thereâ€™s only one person responsible for all this aggro and itâ€™s not Rebel itâ€™s Speedracer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bryn, I'm afraid you are wrong - have a look at the historical arguments of the MK2 TT forum - have a look at what threads were locked, who contributed to them, and why they were locked. Also have a look at the threads that have had controversy. This all started long before speedracer joined in. The aggravation and bad feeling is down to one person and one person only.
Click to expand...

 :roll: All the above is spot on 

There is very little modearation of the MK2 forum compared to the forum pre Mk2 era 

Personally I'd rather have one TT Forum, as our Dutch friend has a real dislike of the Mk1 he would therfore stop posting - job done :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer

Toshiba said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion thereâ€™s only one person responsible for all this aggro and itâ€™s not Rebel itâ€™s Speedracer.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that.
Click to expand...

Toshiba wrote:
"Personally - I'm not going to respond, or interact any further after this..."

WTFO? Anway...

If you three are finshed sucking each other off I'll try this one last time. Sorry my opinions differ...and sorry that's a bone of contention for you. It's nothing personal, it's about sheet metal, aluminum, glass, tires and shit. Still, I don't surprise attack you guys on your forum because it's not the right thing to do. I could take issue with a lot more than I do...I restrain myself considerably much of the time from even offering emotionless rebuttles. I'm certainly not advocating that anyone must agree with me on anything--especially you three. My posts are typically not directed to those who already own their shiny new car...and the fact you have great pride in your cars is more than fine with me. Why wouldn't you? In addition, I do try and put my bias aside (most of the time--until provoked perhaps) to try and help people understand things, like DSG or what have you...which is the community thing to do.

I'm sure this is all a big waste of my time. I'll continue to do what I want and can expect a drive by shooting from 1 or more of you anytime you disagree with me. That's fine. Sing the praises of the Mk2 all you want. I respect that. And if I pipe in and state I prefer Quattro, the S3 or soon to be S5 in the model line up (if that's the subject matter), it's not intended to piss in your cornflakes. It's just what I like/think. Maybe others who are still on the fence will take those words into consideration? I would hope that's OK.

Toshiba, since you missed the main point of my post I'll spell it out again... the community overall is fucked up and you do have yourself to thank for it to a degree as you fired the first shot (and rubbed it in a time or two or ten), and until some of your Mk2 forum hothead brothers chill out a bit, and quit taking everything so personal and everything as a Mk1 vs. Mk2 skirmish, nothing's going to change. Personally, I prefer that it change.

I guess if I'm attacked after this I'll know where you 3 stand.

Cheers!


----------



## TTonyTT

Speed Racer said:


> If you three are finshed sucking each other off I'll try this one last time.


Perhaps unnecessary?



Speed Racer said:


> I'll continue to do what I want and can expect a drive by shooting from 1 or more of you anytime you disagree with me.


Slightly unlikely?

Really, what was the point of those 2 comments - other than to try to wind up / annoy / provoke those at whom it was aimed? Do those sentences add any substance and credibility to the rest of your comments? Or do they do just the opposite and devalue your contribution?

Perhaps it's just a cultural thing, and we are once more separated by the common language. :?


----------



## Bryn

kmpowell said:


> have a look at the historical arguments of the MK2 TT forum


I have and all I see is Rebel being generally VERY honest with people. 
I'm not trying to defend him because I know he's out of order sometimes but the same can be said about a lot of people. It's not always the contents of his posts, it's the way they are delivered - brutal honesty. Some people have such inflated ego's they simply cant handle that level of honesty.

I've seen him personally attacked and insulted on many occasions, and what does he do? does he start getting aggressive? making threats? - no, he just sticks to his opinion (that he's entitled to) takes the abuse, and moves on.

More than can be said for some individuals that harbour resentment and go out of their way to provoke and deliberately cause internal struggles designed to destabilise the whole community.


----------



## jampott

Has nobody ever noticed that its always the foreigners that people don't like.


----------



## vagman

jam225 said:


> There is very little modearation of the MK2 forum compared to the forum pre Mk2 era


So what if some of the threads become a little heated. :? We're all big boys now and no need to run to mummy. 



> Personally I'd rather have one TT Forum, as our Dutch friend has a real dislike of the Mk1 he would therfore stop posting - job done :wink:


Why the fuck have one TT forum when the two cars are so very different. :?: I certainly don't want to wade through all the chavved-up shite that is the mkI forum these days. :-*


----------



## Toshiba

jampott said:


> Has nobody ever noticed that its always the foreigners that people don't like.


I think its an 'ism too.

Maybe we should delete this thread too? or is it ok to out and out target someone now :evil:

double standards!


----------



## Speed Racer

TTonyTT said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you three are finshed sucking each other off I'll try this one last time.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps unnecessary?
> 
> 
> 
> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll continue to do what I want and can expect a drive by shooting from 1 or more of you anytime you disagree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slightly unlikely?
> 
> Really, what was the point of those 2 comments - other than to try to wind up / annoy / provoke those at whom it was aimed? Do those sentences add any substance and credibility to the rest of your comments? Or do they do just the opposite and devalue your contribution?
> 
> Perhaps it's just a cultural thing, and we are once more separated by the common language. :?
Click to expand...

They started it and are hell-bent on keeping it going...they should be able to handle it. The "attention step" was meant to be funny and a slight dig since they joined hands in unity against me, the victim of their rudeness and inhospitality. Drive by just refers to unprovoked attacks...something I don't do...

Try not to miss the main points...which should be more worthy of commentary, please and thank you.


----------



## Bryn

Speed Racer said:


> I'll continue to do what I want and can expect a drive by shooting from 1 or more of you anytime you disagree with me.


You use the term 'drive by shooting' - I'm not driving by soldier boy - i'm standing right here


----------



## kmpowell

Bryn said:


> I have and all I see is Rebel being generally VERY honest with people.
> I'm not trying to defend him because I know he's out of order sometimes but the same can be said about a lot of people. It's not always the contents of his posts, it's the way they are delivered - brutal honesty. Some people have such inflated ego's they simply cant handle that level of honesty.


Right, well you clearly aren't looking hard enough Bryn, or are choosing not to look. HERE is a *typical* example of the problem. Scroll down until you find the first antagonistic post, and bingo you have your culprit. I am not going to spend days digging them all up, but there are hundreds like this all involving various different people, but with *ONE* constant.

In singular tense there may not be that much issue with it, but when that sort of post is made day in day out, it becomes a problem. The reactions of other forum users have proved that.

There is nothing 'brutally honest' about this sort of post, it is simply antagonisitc, ignorant, and the sort of post that has degenerated the MK2 forum into the state it is in today.

Fact.


----------



## Toshiba

KPM the fith post down is a clear personal attack. 
"except for perhaps the tool from Atlanta. Maybe you two should hook up and explore your man love?"

lets have one rule for all shall we?

But i do agree what rebel said wasn't the best, but is the other any better? No.


----------



## Speed Racer

Bryn said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll continue to do what I want and can expect a drive by shooting from 1 or more of you anytime you disagree with me.
> 
> 
> 
> You use the term 'drive by shooting' - I'm not driving by soldier boy - i'm standing right here
Click to expand...

That's not what I meant by that. It has more to do with disparaging remarks that were uncalled for. So you're voting to keep the forum divided then?

Somebody has to be the bigger person here so I'll give it a shot. I'm going to make more of an effort to play nice. We'll see if it's returned.


----------



## Speed Racer

Toshiba said:


> KPM the fith post down is a clear personal attack.
> "except for perhaps the tool from Atlanta. Maybe you two should hook up and explore your man love?"
> 
> lets have one rule for all shall we?
> 
> But i do agree what rebel said wasn't the best, but is the other any better? No.


If you guys don't like it, stop provoking it. How much simpler can I make this?


----------



## TTonyTT

Speed Racer said:


> Somebody has to be the bigger person here so I'll give it a shot. I'm going to make more of an effort to play nice. We'll see if it's returned.


Have patience. It will be.

I think someone's been putting the chill pills in my drinks today :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

maybe we should delete this thread too?


----------



## Bryn

Shit, I just got called for my diner :x


----------



## jam225

vagman said:


> jam225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is very little modearation of the MK2 forum compared to the forum pre Mk2 era
> 
> 
> 
> So what if some of the threads become a little heated. :? We're all big boys now and no need to run to mummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'd rather have one TT Forum, as our Dutch friend has a real dislike of the Mk1 he would therfore stop posting - job done :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the fuck have one TT forum when the two cars are so very different. :?: I certainly don't want to wade through all the chavved-up shite that is the mkI forum these days. :-*
Click to expand...

Vag, just wait until he gets stuck into you (its bount to happen as you've ordered a 3.2 :wink: ) then I'm sure you'll change your mind / perception of how things have evolved / deteriorated 

Your comment re the Mk1 forum is just as bad as Rebels comments about the Mk1 :x FFS if it wasn't for the Mk1 there wouldn't be a Mk2.

Let the forums unite I say, if you dont like the content then dont read it / post it or wank over it :-*


----------



## Philr

Bryn said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> have a look at the historical arguments of the MK2 TT forum
> 
> 
> 
> I have and all I see is Rebel being generally VERY honest with people.
> I'm not trying to defend him because I know he's out of order sometimes but the same can be said about a lot of people. It's not always the contents of his posts, it's the way they are delivered - brutal honesty. Some people have such inflated ego's they simply cant handle that level of honesty.
> 
> I've seen him personally attacked and insulted on many occasions, and what does he do? does he start getting aggressive? making threats? - no, he just sticks to his opinion (that he's entitled to) takes the abuse, and moves on.
> 
> More than can be said for some individuals that harbour resentment and go out of their way to provoke and deliberately cause internal struggles designed to destabilise the whole community.
Click to expand...

That is also how I view many of these posts and I guess many others would hold the same/similar view.


----------



## TT Law

The only comment I wish to add to my first post is that we now have 6 pages of discussion on this issue. I believe that this proves that an issue exists and needs tackling.

Brutal honesty is not always an excuse for down right bad manners and rudeness etc... Why is it so hard to recognise that the forum is being damaged by this brutality. I repeat what I have previously said....the community spirit is being lost. If you really want to look back at when the V6 Mk1 was released and the comments of the 225bhp owners. They managed to convey an opinion without falling out with their own shadow.

Steve


----------



## Rhod_TT

I quite like having separate forums. It means I don't need to read any Mk2 info if I don't want to (it's bad enough the number of new threads on the Mk1 forum during a day). The Mk2 doesn't interest me in the slightest. I'm not in the market for a replacement to my Mk1 and won't be for a while. It's just another car (like the Mk1 was).


----------



## Toshiba

If bad manors is the issues then I'm sure we will be banning a lot of people. What about the TTR R-type and most of that was from the senior members. :?


----------



## Philr

kmpowell said:


> There is nothing 'brutally honest' about this sort of post, it is simply antagonisitc, ignorant, and the sort of post that has degenerated the MK2 forum into the state it is in today.
> 
> Fact.


But equally take a look at this post (5:12pm) - just light hearted and very amusing, where is the aggression you see from others, where are the personal insults?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=10


----------



## TTonyTT

TT Law said:


> The only comment I wish to add to my first post is that we now have 6 pages of discussion on this issue. I believe that this proves that an issue exists and needs tackling.


If we can't behave as sensible mature people, then the mods should have the power to suspend and/or ban offenders on a 3-strike and you're out basis.

Simple.

Mods pm an "offender" and ask them to remove/retract offensive posts.
If no acceptable response, offender is banned for - say - 24 hours.
If still no acceptable response, offender is banned for - say - a week.
If then still no acceptable response, get banned, period.
Repeated offenders could also be dealt with on a 5-yellows (PMs or 24 hour ban, whichever) and you're automatically banned for a week basis.

Is there not an "acceptable use" policy that we sign up to when we register? If not there should be one. If there is one, then it should be enforced (sorry mods - that's down to you).

The difficulty will come in identifying posts which are personal, vindictive, petty, inane, puerile, and/or offensive and fall foul of an acceptable use policy. Or, thinking about that again, perhaps it won't be so difficult.

I do have some sympathy for those for whom English is not their first language, who attempt to play an active part here and have to interpret and translate to/from their mother tongue. Misunderstandings will always arise - but we should all be aware of that, and able to diffuse rather than exacerbate such situations. Yup - we should all be aware of that.

I sound like I'm preaching, so I'll just admit to personal guilt here too. I've "got involved" at times, generally after one-too-many, and when I've nothing better to do and felt like winding someone up.


----------



## Toshiba

TTonyTT said:


> The difficulty will come in identifying posts which are personal, vindictive, petty, inane, puerile, and/or offensive and fall foul of an acceptable use policy.


Do you get bonus points for getting all those in the same post?


----------



## Philr

Speed Racer said:


> Hope the chickenshit personal attacks end (Byrn, TT2BMW, and the rat bastard from Atlanta come to mind). Too frustrating not to be able to reach through the internet and bash their monitors into their tiny craniums.


Toshiba - agree but maybe comments such as these might be a place to start?


----------



## jampott

Toshiba said:


> If bad manors is the issues then I'm sure we will be banning a lot of people. What about the TTR R-type and most of that was from the senior members. :?


I've never been banned. Have you? :lol:


----------



## blackers

From the link just posted:-

TT Law


> If women didn't we would all have to convert into obnoxious self opinionated tulip bulb loving FWD TT drivers from Holland obviously.


Is this brutal honesty or downright bad manners and rudeness? Or is it keeping the community spirit from being lost?

Besides I like tulips and have ordered a FWD TT, so does that mean I am half way to being banned. :wink:


----------



## Philr

jampott said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> If bad manors is the issues then I'm sure we will be banning a lot of people. What about the TTR R-type and most of that was from the senior members. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been banned. Have you? :lol:
Click to expand...




jampott said:


> Rebel, I don't care one way or the other about the TT or TTR, MkI, MKII or otherwise, but you are a cÃ»nt


----------



## Leg

jampott said:


> Rebel, I don't care one way or the other about the TT or TTR, MkI, MKII or otherwise, but you are a cÃ»nt


Bollocks, thats the second keyboard ive ruined spitting coffee all over it in 2 days, this is getting expensive.


----------



## TT Law

blackers said:


> From the link just posted:-
> 
> TT Law
> 
> 
> 
> If women didn't we would all have to convert into obnoxious self opinionated tulip bulb loving FWD TT drivers from Holland obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this brutal honesty or downright bad manners and rudeness? Or is it keeping the community spirit from being lost?
> 
> Besides I like tulips and have ordered a FWD TT, so does that mean I am half way to being banned. :wink:
Click to expand...

I regret writing this but I hoped by having a debate on this board we could hopefully see the light. I can see the error of my ways in this respect but as all the posts on this thread prove some others simply cannot accept that they may have misjudged the situation.

Steve

Steve


----------



## Philr

Fair and honest response Steve.

Looking at the comments to date are most of the personal insults from, or aimed at Rebel?

I think you should all apologise and chip in - send him some flowers!


----------



## Dotti

I don't know why speedracer is being targeted to be honest? :? Everything he has posted in the past has been helpful and constructive I think.

Everythng the 'other one' has posted has had endless spelling typos, been jack blunt, sarcastic, humourless, rude, personal, and just plain f*****g annoying to all! [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## episteme

Jesus, never have I wanted to post the letters YHBT in 712 point Sans Serif so badly. Oh wait a second...

YHBT

To all the people moaning about this that and the other, AUPs, Mods, banning, delete the thread, insults GAHHHH...enough. You obviously don't frequent enough boards. You want to spend an evening on 7chan then come back here. How the hell do you survive outside of the internets, if you get so wound up by some fucktard armed only with a keyboard and a dull sense of wit? So some (apparently) fragile egos get a little frayed, is this such a bad thing?


----------



## Leg

episteme said:


> Jesus, never have I wanted to post the letters YHBT in 712 point Sans Serif. Oh wait a second...
> 
> YHBT
> 
> To all the people moaning about this that and the other, AUPs, Mods, banning, delete the thread, insults GAHHHH...enough. You obviously don't frequent enough boards. You want to spend an evening on 7chan then come back here. How the hell do you survive outside of the internets, if you get so wound up by some fucktard armed only with a keyboard and a dull sense of wit? So some (apparently) fragile egos get a little frayed, is this such a bad thing?


Have you ever considered that this thread complaining about the issue is actually just more of the issue and therefore no one is complaining about the issue but merely adding to the issue and subsequently as sure as birds shit on cars, everyone actually enjoys the banter and was worried it might stop hence the thread stating it should stop which, inevitably, was always destined to exacerbate the issue. Having said that Iâ€™ve lost track of the issue now but Iâ€™m betting it was a real humdinger, something like 'Silver is the best TT colour' or something equally gargantuan.

of course a more serious question, and one which we should all consider is this. How do I get a blonde in a school girl outfit to sit on my knee? More toast anyone?


----------



## Dotti

episteme said:


> Jesus, never have I wanted to post the letters YHBT in 712 point Sans Serif so badly. Oh wait a second...
> 
> YHBT
> 
> To all the people moaning about this that and the other, AUPs, Mods, banning, delete the thread, insults GAHHHH...enough. You obviously don't frequent enough boards. You want to spend an evening on 7chan then come back here. How the hell do you survive outside of the internets, if you get so wound up by some fucktard armed only with a keyboard and a dull sense of wit? So some (apparently) fragile egos get a little frayed, is this such a bad thing?


Whats YHBT?


----------



## AidenL

This really is one of the strangest, and indeed nastiest car forums I have ever experienced :?

I think its time the Mods laid down the law and sorted a few people out, before the whole place goes down the tubes.

This whole thing of name calling is petty and school yardish , and intelligent people should be able to have a sensible and constructive discussion without resorting to personal attacks.

How the hell does this forum expect to attract and retain members reading the kind of nasty posts in this place? A lot of people on here need Mod talk - wakey, wakey guys, save the ship, and do it soon.


----------



## Leg

Dotti said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, never have I wanted to post the letters YHBT in 712 point Sans Serif so badly. Oh wait a second...
> 
> YHBT
> 
> To all the people moaning about this that and the other, AUPs, Mods, banning, delete the thread, insults GAHHHH...enough. You obviously don't frequent enough boards. You want to spend an evening on 7chan then come back here. How the hell do you survive outside of the internets, if you get so wound up by some fucktard armed only with a keyboard and a dull sense of wit? So some (apparently) fragile egos get a little frayed, is this such a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats YHBT?
Click to expand...

You have been trolled


----------



## Dotti

Leg said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, never have I wanted to post the letters YHBT in 712 point Sans Serif so badly. Oh wait a second...
> 
> YHBT
> 
> To all the people moaning about this that and the other, AUPs, Mods, banning, delete the thread, insults GAHHHH...enough. You obviously don't frequent enough boards. You want to spend an evening on 7chan then come back here. How the hell do you survive outside of the internets, if you get so wound up by some fucktard armed only with a keyboard and a dull sense of wit? So some (apparently) fragile egos get a little frayed, is this such a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats YHBT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you darling :-*
> 
> You have been trolled
Click to expand...


----------



## AidenL

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, never have I wanted to post the letters YHBT in 712 point Sans Serif. Oh wait a second...
> 
> YHBT
> 
> To all the people moaning about this that and the other, AUPs, Mods, banning, delete the thread, insults GAHHHH...enough. You obviously don't frequent enough boards. You want to spend an evening on 7chan then come back here. How the hell do you survive outside of the internets, if you get so wound up by some fucktard armed only with a keyboard and a dull sense of wit? So some (apparently) fragile egos get a little frayed, is this such a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered that this thread complaining about the issue is actually just more of the issue and therefore no one is complaining about the issue but merely adding to the issue and subsequently as sure as birds shit on cars, everyone actually enjoys the banter and was worried it might stop hence the thread stating it should stop which, inevitably, was always destined to exacerbate the issue. Having said that Iâ€™ve lost track of the issue now but Iâ€™m betting it was a real humdinger, something like 'Silver is the best TT colour' or something equally gargantuan.
> 
> of course a more serious question, and one which we should all consider is this. How do I get a blonde in a school girl outfit to sit on my knee? More toast anyone?
Click to expand...

I was wondering about the blonde too :twisted: :lol: Feck the toast though !  :lol:


----------



## Leg

Dotti said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, never have I wanted to post the letters YHBT in 712 point Sans Serif so badly. Oh wait a second...
> 
> YHBT
> 
> To all the people moaning about this that and the other, AUPs, Mods, banning, delete the thread, insults GAHHHH...enough. You obviously don't frequent enough boards. You want to spend an evening on 7chan then come back here. How the hell do you survive outside of the internets, if you get so wound up by some fucktard armed only with a keyboard and a dull sense of wit? So some (apparently) fragile egos get a little frayed, is this such a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats YHBT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you darling :-*
> 
> You have been trolled
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## episteme

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, never have I wanted to post the letters YHBT in 712 point Sans Serif. Oh wait a second...
> 
> YHBT
> 
> To all the people moaning about this that and the other, AUPs, Mods, banning, delete the thread, insults GAHHHH...enough. You obviously don't frequent enough boards. You want to spend an evening on 7chan then come back here. How the hell do you survive outside of the internets, if you get so wound up by some fucktard armed only with a keyboard and a dull sense of wit? So some (apparently) fragile egos get a little frayed, is this such a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered that this thread complaining about the issue is actually just more of the issue and therefore no one is complaining about the issue but merely adding to the issue and subsequently as sure as birds shit on cars, everyone actually enjoys the banter and was worried it might stop hence the thread stating it should stop which, inevitably, was always destined to exacerbate the issue. Having said that Iâ€™ve lost track of the issue now but Iâ€™m betting it was a real humdinger, something like 'Silver is the best TT colour' or something equally gargantuan.
Click to expand...

:lol: Quite. A fine example being the the latest "out of control" thread on the Mk1 forum, where Rebel decided to lecture everyone on the ethics and legality of privacy glass, which is illegal in his country. To someone who lives in Germany. Oh and someone in the UK. Where it is legal. In a post originally by Speedracer on the lowering of his V6.

SIGH


----------



## Dotti

Leg said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, never have I wanted to post the letters YHBT in 712 point Sans Serif so badly. Oh wait a second...
> 
> YHBT
> 
> To all the people moaning about this that and the other, AUPs, Mods, banning, delete the thread, insults GAHHHH...enough. You obviously don't frequent enough boards. You want to spend an evening on 7chan then come back here. How the hell do you survive outside of the internets, if you get so wound up by some fucktard armed only with a keyboard and a dull sense of wit? So some (apparently) fragile egos get a little frayed, is this such a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats YHBT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you darling :-*
> 
> You have been trolled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah, what ever!


----------



## episteme

Oh, sorry Dotti, forgive my sardonic geek speak :lol:

http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/YHBT


----------



## Leg

Dotti said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, never have I wanted to post the letters YHBT in 712 point Sans Serif so badly. Oh wait a second...
> 
> YHBT
> 
> To all the people moaning about this that and the other, AUPs, Mods, banning, delete the thread, insults GAHHHH...enough. You obviously don't frequent enough boards. You want to spend an evening on 7chan then come back here. How the hell do you survive outside of the internets, if you get so wound up by some fucktard armed only with a keyboard and a dull sense of wit? So some (apparently) fragile egos get a little frayed, is this such a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats YHBT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you darling :-*
> 
> You have been trolled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, what ever!
Click to expand...

Its a troll, no idea what he did to anyone though. Doesnt look capable to be fair to the fella. Mind you dashing around naked cant help. Come to think of it, how do they breed anyway?

I dunno, dragging mythical creatures into it now, I bet he drives a mk1 TTR though, the hair gives it away.


----------



## Dotti

episteme said:


> Oh, sorry Dotti, forgive my sardonic geek speak :lol:
> 
> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/YHBT


You telling me to f**k off and die? You and some others mightbut fraid it won't happen :-*


----------



## jam225

FFS Leg everyone knows thats a wig he's wearing 

LIke every TTR driver I know he's really bald as fuck :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## episteme

Leg said:


> Its a troll, no idea what he did to anyone though. Doesnt look capable to be fair to the fella. Mind you dashing around naked cant help. Come to think of it, how do they breed anyway?
> 
> I dunno, dragging mythical creatures into it now, I bet he drives a mk1 TTR though, the hair gives it away.


I know this may seem a tad inflammatory to some people, mentioning this at this point, but I have serious wheel envy. Have you got any higher res pics which haven't been 'shopped to see what your wheels look like? They look the bollocks on your black car.


----------



## episteme

Dotti said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry Dotti, forgive my sardonic geek speak :lol:
> 
> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/YHBT
> 
> 
> 
> You telling me to f**k off and die? You and some others mightbut fraid it won't happen :-*
Click to expand...

:lol: No! I was actually trying to be helpful and give you the 'official' definition of the acronym! You try to help someone and... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dotti

episteme said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry Dotti, forgive my sardonic geek speak :lol:
> 
> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/YHBT
> 
> 
> 
> You telling me to f**k off and die? You and some others mightbut fraid it won't happen :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: No! I was actually trying to be helpful and give you the 'official' definition of the acronym! You try to help someone and... :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Thank god for that  . Mk1 is better than the mk2 isnt it?


----------



## episteme

Dotti said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry Dotti, forgive my sardonic geek speak :lol:
> 
> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/YHBT
> 
> 
> 
> You telling me to f**k off and die? You and some others mightbut fraid it won't happen :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: No! I was actually trying to be helpful and give you the 'official' definition of the acronym! You try to help someone and... :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank god for that  . Mk1 is better than the mk2 isnt it?
Click to expand...

Damn right it is! The only thing they fucked up on the Mk1 was ever allowing red as a colour option :roll:

Uh oh


----------



## Dotti

episteme said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry Dotti, forgive my sardonic geek speak :lol:
> 
> http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/index.php/YHBT
> 
> 
> 
> You telling me to f**k off and die? You and some others mightbut fraid it won't happen :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: No! I was actually trying to be helpful and give you the 'official' definition of the acronym! You try to help someone and... :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank god for that  . Mk1 is better than the mk2 isnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn right it is! The only thing they fucked up on the Mk1 was ever allowing red as a colour option :roll:
> 
> Uh oh
Click to expand...

And the dutch to drive em!    .... Sorry couldn't resist that one!

*goes and hides* [smiley=bomb.gif] :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer

What's funny is...I was content to completely stay out of this until someone singled me out without provacation by name and dragged me in. It's never my intention to cause hostilities...but why should I have to sit back and be the one to suck it up while others are allowed to say what they wish?

Off topic harrassment and personal attacks cause all this. Stop that and you'll stop the vast majority of flammatory comments. Sure, we'll disagree on cars and such, but that's the purpose in all this. Sometimes that gets a little childish when people resort to "you're jealous" or "don't even think you're car is better because...blah blah blah." Sometimes it's not a question of lap times or horsepower, but what excites you about all this stuff. That goes all directions. I'll concur that sometimes I've made it personal to stop the Mk1 bashing, or throw a wrench in it. But I'm not a big fan of disrespect to why this forum exists...namely the original TT. Like it or don't like it...but it deserves respect in this community, IMHO.


----------



## Gizmo750

What a truly gargantuan crock of elephant shit some people talk! 
(General non poster specific musing before any more toys get thrown out of prams)


----------



## Leg

episteme said:


> I know this may seem a tad inflammatory to some people, mentioning this at this point, but I have serious wheel envy. Have you got any higher res pics which haven't been 'shopped to see what your wheels look like? They look the bollocks on your black car.


Yeah they are BBS CHs, not the crap that that yank fella has on his.... :wink:


----------



## episteme

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this may seem a tad inflammatory to some people, mentioning this at this point, but I have serious wheel envy. Have you got any higher res pics which haven't been 'shopped to see what your wheels look like? They look the bollocks on your black car.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are BBS CHs, not the crap that that yank fella has on his.... :wink:
Click to expand...

Look amazing. I assume they are 19s? Also, how much is it lowered by and with what? Looking to have mine done...


----------



## Gizmo750

Get a room - and stop fucking up a perfectly good flame :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this may seem a tad inflammatory to some people, mentioning this at this point, but I have serious wheel envy. Have you got any higher res pics which haven't been 'shopped to see what your wheels look like? They look the bollocks on your black car.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are BBS CHs, not the crap that that yank fella has on his.... :wink:
Click to expand...

I'm too afraid of those...I might run over a pencil and scratch it. Believe me, I thought long and hard (don't get excited, Dotti) on which size to get.


----------



## episteme

Gizmo750 said:


> Get a room - and stop fucking up a perfectly good flame :wink:


:lol: Fine. All I'll say is, BIG turbo, SMALL penis :roll:


----------



## Gizmo750

episteme said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room - and stop fucking up a perfectly good flame :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Fine. All I'll say is, BIG turbo, SMALL penis :roll:
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

And I have a large throbbing motorcycle to put between my legs - I really must stop over-compensating eh???


----------



## Speed Racer

episteme said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room - and stop fucking up a perfectly good flame :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Fine. All I'll say is, BIG turbo, SMALL penis :roll:
Click to expand...

Or no penis if tucked back... :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750

Speed Racer said:


> Or no penis if tucked back... :wink:


You funny foreigners and your strange practices..........


----------



## Leg

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this may seem a tad inflammatory to some people, mentioning this at this point, but I have serious wheel envy. Have you got any higher res pics which haven't been 'shopped to see what your wheels look like? They look the bollocks on your black car.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are BBS CHs, not the crap that that yank fella has on his.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look amazing. I assume they are 19s? Also, how much is it lowered by and with what? Looking to have mine done...
Click to expand...




Gizmo750 said:


> Get a room - and stop fucking up a perfectly good flame :wink:


Yeah he's right. They are fucking 19s and its lowered by 50mm on full eibachfuckingsuspension, forge tie bars, R32 ARbs in ther etoo plus haldex yada yada..... Link at bottom of sig m8, err I mean, you bastard.

Now fuck off, its nothing personal, its general, so it includes you.

:wink:


----------



## Leg

Gizmo750 said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room - and stop fucking up a perfectly good flame :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Fine. All I'll say is, BIG turbo, SMALL penis :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> And I have a large throbbing motorcycle to put between my legs - I really must stop over-compensating eh???
Click to expand...

There is another Leg? Who? What? Where?


----------



## Speed Racer

Gizmo750 said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or no penis if tucked back... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You funny foreigners and your strange practices..........
Click to expand...

I learned of that on the Sky network...but I think the program was Amsterdam Nights?


----------



## Gizmo750

Speed Racer said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or no penis if tucked back... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You funny foreigners and your strange practices..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned that on the Sky network...but I think the program was Amsterdam Nights?
Click to expand...

That type of late night TV will make you go blind :wink: now put it away and go to bed


----------



## Dotti

Speed Racer said:


> I learned of that on the Sky network...but I think the program was Amsterdam Nights?


Co starring REBEL 8)  [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## episteme

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this may seem a tad inflammatory to some people, mentioning this at this point, but I have serious wheel envy. Have you got any higher res pics which haven't been 'shopped to see what your wheels look like? They look the bollocks on your black car.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are BBS CHs, not the crap that that yank fella has on his.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look amazing. I assume they are 19s? Also, how much is it lowered by and with what? Looking to have mine done...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room - and stop fucking up a perfectly good flame :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he's right. They are fucking 19s and its lowered by 50mm on full eibachfuckingsuspension, forge tie bars, R32 ARbs in ther etoo plus haldex yada yada..... Link at bottom of sig m8, err I mean, you bastard.
> 
> Now fuck off, its nothing personal, its general, so it includes you.
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Well your sig link doesn't fucking well include information on what you've fucking done to it, just what it fucking looks like WHICH I CAN SEE ALREADY THEREFORE RENDERING IT FUCKING USELESS (full caps are NOT used enough on this forum IMNSHO)

50mm? ARE YOU MAD? Looks great though.


----------



## Speed Racer

Dotti said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learned of that on the Sky network...but I think the program was Amsterdam Nights?
> 
> 
> 
> Co starring REBEL 8)  [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

Thank God I don't know what he looks like (assuming he's not a fictional character :wink: ) so no visual to give me nightmares for the rest of my life...


----------



## Leg

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this may seem a tad inflammatory to some people, mentioning this at this point, but I have serious wheel envy. Have you got any higher res pics which haven't been 'shopped to see what your wheels look like? They look the bollocks on your black car.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are BBS CHs, not the crap that that yank fella has on his.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look amazing. I assume they are 19s? Also, how much is it lowered by and with what? Looking to have mine done...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room - and stop fucking up a perfectly good flame :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he's right. They are fucking 19s and its lowered by 50mm on full eibachfuckingsuspension, forge tie bars, R32 ARbs in ther etoo plus haldex yada yada..... Link at bottom of sig m8, err I mean, you bastard.
> 
> Now fuck off, its nothing personal, its general, so it includes you.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your sig link doesn't fucking well include information on what you've fucking done to it, just what it fucking looks like WHICH I CAN SEE ALREADY THEREFORE RENDERING IT FUCKING USELESS (full caps are NOT used enough on this forum IMNSHO)
> 
> 50mm? ARE YOU MAD? Looks great though.
Click to expand...

Fucking ROFL

Ok, quick run down.....

BBS CH 19s
Pirelli Pzero Neros
Red calipers
Eibach springs and coilovers
Forge Tie Bars
R32 ARB
Blue flame zorst
Sports Haldex
Colour coded front and rear lights
Clear corners
WAS double angles
Carbon Airbox
Red Quattro badges
JVC TFT MP3 DVD stereo
Various interior stuff including aluminium bits and an armrest plus some other stuff i cant remember.

Easy way to blow Â£6500.00. What a fucking idiot, cant wait to get my next car and start again lol

Err, not that its any of your fucking business.

Has anyone noticed how nice its become in here, somethings missing, cant work out what though..... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

PS - for some reason I dont get any rubbing at all on mine with the 50mm drop although speed bumps are complete and utter twats


----------



## episteme

:lol:

Thanks for the info. One more question though (as it's very relevant to my planned mod)

_Blue flame zorst_

Why this and not the Milltech?


----------



## Leg

episteme said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the info. One more question though (as it's very relevant to my planned mod)
> 
> _Blue flame zorst_
> 
> Why this and not the Milltech?


Looks nicer (IMO) and makes a better noise.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just to add I am a MkII owner and I wouldn't mind another MkI although it would have to be a roadster(as well as the new one of course 8) )


----------



## TTonyTT

wallsendmag said:


> Just to add I am a MkII owner and I wouldn't mind another MkI although it would have to be a roadster(as well as the new one of course 8) )


Actually, if I had the garage space, I'd have bought a Mk1 already (ie since buying the mk2). It is the iconic shape, and some of the prices are just ridiculous at the moment. Plus my wife likes the mk1, and it would keep her away from "my" mk2 

But, I don't have the garage space ...


----------



## Dotti

I'm getting a mk2 red paint red leather roadster and keeping my red mk1 coupe classic  .


----------



## TTonyTT

Dotti said:


> I'm getting a mk2 red paint red leather roadster and keeping my red mk1 coupe classic  .


So I presume you'll be changing your name to Do"TTTT"i then?

2 TTs Dotti ?
OttiDotti ?

Congrats on both counts. The mk2 is the "better" car, but the mk1 is the "better" design. IMHO.


----------



## AidenL

Dotti said:


> I'm getting a mk2 red paint red leather roadster and keeping my red mk1 coupe classic  .


Thats a whole lotta red x 2 cars !


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Dotti said:


> I'm getting a mk2 red paint red leather roadster and keeping my red mk1 coupe classic  .


Dont get me started on the 2 TTs thing again the number of times I have almost changed my Golf for a TT coupe mk1 of course :wink:  and them let my head rule my heart again


----------



## Toshiba

Dotti said:


> I'm getting a mk2 red paint red leather roadster and keeping my red mk1 coupe classic  .


you're more of a wind up then rebel :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

12 pages read and now everyone's gone all gooey!!

Cut the shit and let's get back to bashing eh! :?


----------



## episteme

TT2BMW said:


> 12 pages read and now everyone's gone all gooey!!
> 
> Cut the shit and let's get back to bashing eh! :?


Shut it, C*nt.


----------



## Private Prozac

Aimed at me or are you entering a caption competition for your avatar?


----------



## TTonyTT

TT2BMW said:


> Aimed at me or are you entering a caption competition for your avatar?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## blagman

Any more


----------



## Private Prozac

"OK. I've posed for your picture .........now FUCK OFF will ya!"


----------



## TTonyTT

"Are you sure this is OK for brothers and sisters?"


----------



## Private Prozac

LMFAO! :lol: :lol:

I like this game. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

"Can I go back to school now?"


----------



## TTonyTT

"why do *I* always have to wear the wig and the skirt?"


----------



## Private Prozac

"I can talk _without_ you having your hand up my arse you know!"


----------



## TTonyTT

"How much!!  but I only get Â£5 a week pocket money"


----------



## Private Prozac

"My dad's sitting behind us. One false move nipper and you've 'ad it!"


----------



## TTonyTT

[edited to stay well clear of the line]

You'll never know :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

Here's the line:

________________________________________

You're getting quite close with that one mate! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

"Shall we stand up for the photo? Oh, you are!"


----------



## episteme

Shit I haven't logged in and missed all this :lol: - I've just realised you don't get the flame room unless you're logged in 

Her name is KATIE for your information and she WONT be impressed when she sees this! Hope you're not coming to the Bucks meet or you'll get a heel thrown at you :lol:

(nb: not my heel)


----------



## TTonyTT

episteme said:


> Her name is KATIE for your information and she WONT be impressed when she sees this! Hope you're not coming to the Bucks meet or you'll get a heel thrown at you :lol:
> (nb: not my heel)


And who's the blonde?

Top marks 8) for not taking that so well. That TT2BMW guy ... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

episteme said:


> Shit I haven't logged in and missed all this :lol: - I've just realised you don't get the flame room unless you're logged in
> 
> Her name is KATIE for your information and she WONT be impressed when she sees this! Hope you're not coming to the Bucks meet or you'll get a heel thrown at you :lol:
> 
> (nb: not my heel)


Is Katie coming to the Bucks meet then Jamie?


----------



## episteme

NaughTTy said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit I haven't logged in and missed all this :lol: - I've just realised you don't get the flame room unless you're logged in
> 
> Her name is KATIE for your information and she WONT be impressed when she sees this! Hope you're not coming to the Bucks meet or you'll get a heel thrown at you :lol:
> 
> (nb: not my heel)
> 
> 
> 
> Is Katie coming to the Bucks meet then Jamie?
Click to expand...

Apparently (which is odd, considering her reticence last time and mumbling about 'car geeks' :roll - Is it ok to let you know at the weekend?


----------



## NaughTTy

episteme said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit I haven't logged in and missed all this :lol: - I've just realised you don't get the flame room unless you're logged in
> 
> Her name is KATIE for your information and she WONT be impressed when she sees this! Hope you're not coming to the Bucks meet or you'll get a heel thrown at you :lol:
> 
> (nb: not my heel)
> 
> 
> 
> Is Katie coming to the Bucks meet then Jamie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently (which is odd, considering her reticence last time and mumbling about 'car geeks' :roll - Is it ok to let you know at the weekend?
Click to expand...

Sure, no probs - only need an idea of numbers for the evening - don't have to be exact


----------



## Private Prozac

TTonyTT said:


> Top marks 8) for not taking that so well. That TT2BMW guy ... :roll:


Oi. Don't fucking plant all the blame on me mate! :lol:

What about putting back the one you edited out so quickly, (chickenshit!). :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

NaughTTy said:


> Is Katie coming to the Bucks meet then Jamie?


Well ..................she certainly aint coming on his lap!


----------



## episteme

TT2BMW said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Katie coming to the Bucks meet then Jamie?
> 
> 
> 
> Well ..................she certainly aint coming on his lap!
Click to expand...

:lol: I just read that.

Why am I hearing "That guy's got a point!!!!" from 6 feet behind me!!?!?!?


----------



## Dotti

TT2BMW said:


> Well ..................she certainly aint coming on his lap!


I dunno she might subtly with her legs crossed  :wink:

Sorry episteme but I couldn't resist my comment :wink:


----------



## episteme

Dotti said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ..................she certainly aint coming on his lap!
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno she might subtly with her legs crossed  :wink:
> 
> Sorry episteme but I couldn't resist my comment :wink:
Click to expand...

:lol: :roll: Don't you start!


----------

